# Solved: System Cannot Identify Battery and Unable To Charge It.



## Techmx (Jan 8, 2013)

My laptop kept coming up with this warning during booting. 

"Warning: The battery cannot be identified. This system will not be unable to charge this battery". What is the implication of this warning and how do I fix it. Thanks for assistance in advance.


----------



## Lucky09 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

Make sure we have a working AC Adapter. You can remove the battery and connect the adapter directly. If it powers up, then your Adapter is ok. Usually it's just either the Mobo or the Battery itself. Easiest way to isolate is to try another battery if it happens to have the same battery from a friend or someone. Can also try updating BIOS.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Please provide your computer specs using the TSG System Info Utility. Run the utility and copy/paste into a reply to this thread.


----------



## Techmx (Jan 8, 2013)

The Laptop Details are: INSPRION 1501 TURION 64 MK36 (2.0GHZ, 51
115.4" WIDE SCREEN XGA TFT DISPLAY: 1280X


----------



## Techmx (Jan 8, 2013)

The Power Pack and cables were tested ok. However I went a step further to swap the battery with a newer battery and the warning message disappeared. Thank you all for your positive contribution.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Techmx said:


> The Power Pack and cables were tested ok. However I went a step further to swap the battery with a newer battery and the warning message disappeared. Thank you all for your positive contribution.


It may have gone away, but trust me, its only temporary. Go to the Dell web site, enter your Service Tag number and download/update your BIOS. It's a known problem. Had the same thing on my 1501.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Dell batteries DO have recognition circuitry in the and it does fail. Also the powers supplies have to have Dell circuitry in them.


----------

